# Sync Error



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey all,
I've been getting this error ("Sync is currently experiencing problems...") since day 1 on the Nexus. Anybody else experiencing this? I'm also getting the same error on syncing my Twitter contacts too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you set a mobile data limit/disabled anything from accessing background data?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Probably stupid of me to ask but you did open your Google Chrome browser on whatever pc at home and log into sync via browser settings, right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> Probably stupid of me to ask but you did open your Google Chrome browser on whatever pc at home and log into sync via browser settings, right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yup, did that. Thought it might be happening because I'm signed in on multiple computers so I logged out of all but one and retried and had no luck. This has been happening on 4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3, and now 4.0.4. Don't know what's up!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

This has only happened to me on 4.0.4 with Twitter contacts. All it took for me was a quick double tap on the one causing the error. Try going into settings/apps/all/the app causing the problem/clear data then try again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> This has only happened to me on 4.0.4 with Twitter contacts. All it took for me was a quick double tap on the one causing the error. Try going into settings/apps/all/the app causing the problem/clear data then try again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Okay, just tried that. Cleared data and cache from browser and Twitter app then went back in to Accounts and Sync. Still getting the exclamation point for Browser and Twitter Contact sync. Everything else syncs fine.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

The new Chrome Beta Browser syncs perfectly. Guess I don't have to worry about the stock Browser anymore! Thanks for the help, people. If anyone does know a fix though, I'm still curious.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

There is a help topic on Google on how to fix the Browser sync error. You have to go to your Google account and delete all browser synced info, then restart sync on your phone. Once your phone syncs, then re-link any browsers you had connected to your account and it should fix the issue with the browser. For twitter, you'd have to contact them and ask what the issue is.


----------

